# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  contabilizzare maggiore iva da studi di settore???

## Bibolo

Scusate per la domanda che potrebbe essere anche banale, ma come contabilizzo, intendedno le scritture contabili, la maggiore iva per studi di settore? la metto direttamente a costo o esiste qualche giro contabile più appropriato??

----------


## danilo sciuto

A sopravvenienza. 
saluti   

> Scusate per la domanda che potrebbe essere anche banale, ma come contabilizzo, intendedno le scritture contabili, la maggiore iva per studi di settore? la metto direttamente a costo o esiste qualche giro contabile più appropriato??

----------


## bea69

io l'ho messa a imposte e tasse indeducibili

----------


## Bibolo

mi sentirei di sposare questa seconda tesi, perchè come sopravvenienza non la vedo molto, nel senso che non ha il caratetre dell'evento raro e inconsueto....visto l'andazzo poi... .

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'adeguamento a studi di settore fa riferiento all'esercizio già chiuso, ecco perchè dicevo di metterla a sopravvenienza.
Se non si tratta di contabilità ordinaria puoi metterla anche a imposte e tasse. 
ciao   

> mi sentirei di sposare questa seconda tesi, perchè come sopravvenienza non la vedo molto, nel senso che non ha il caratetre dell'evento raro e inconsueto....visto l'andazzo poi... .

----------


## mr bean

scusa se, ma se si tratta di semplificata l'iva versata per l'adeguamento non si indica, andando cmq indicato sui registri operazioni attive i maggiori ricavi da adeguamento, sia per le ordinarie che per le semplificate
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi viene ora in mente che c'&#232; un apposito conto "Imposte di esercizi precedenti", che fa parte della classe delle sopravvenienze passive.
Quindi confermo che va messo l&#236;. 
ciao    

> L'adeguamento a studi di settore fa riferiento all'esercizio gi&#224; chiuso, ecco perch&#232; dicevo di metterla a sopravvenienza.
> Se non si tratta di contabilit&#224; ordinaria puoi metterla anche a imposte e tasse. 
> ciao

----------


## Bibolo

ok allora la mettiamo li e siamo apposto, eventualmente in fase di riclassificazione del bilancio faremo le dovute variazioni.

----------


## Aleando

Ma non si potrebbe accendere un debito al 31/12/2006 inserendo come contropartita imposte indeduciibli???? Così il costo sarebbe contabilizzato nell'anno di riferimento, e all'atto del pagamento verebbe chiuso il debito

----------

